# Studiologic SL88 Studio key stopped working



## jimjazzuk (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi all,

Has anyone else had any problems with their Studiologic piano? The Bb below middle C has just stopped working out of the blue. Anyone any idea how this would be fixed and is it something I might be able to do?!

Thanks


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 7, 2021)

If you are handy with a screwdriver, this fella has a video on how to pull that keyboard apart to fix rattling keys. It will at least show you how to get it opened up, then maybe you can figure out the rogue key. Chances are the rubber contact piece under the key moved out of alignment, but that's obviously just a guess. Hope it helps!


----------



## ErikM (Jan 21, 2022)

jimjazzuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone else had any problems with their Studiologic piano? The Bb below middle C has just stopped working out of the blue. Anyone any idea how this would be fixed and is it something I might be able to do?!
> 
> Thanks


Hi, did you ever fix this problem? The exact same thing just happened to me, even the same key (Bb below middel C).

Thanks


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jan 29, 2022)

ErikM said:


> Hi, did you ever fix this problem? The exact same thing just happened to me, even the same key (Bb below middel C).
> 
> Thanks


Yes and no... I've opened it up twice using this tutorial:



(make sure you tape/label your wires!!)

There is a plastic/rubber shape under the key and the top bit should go in, but it pops out upwards. That seems to be the problem with mine. It's fixed for a few days, and then it pops back up! I'm going to ask them for a new piece to be sent to me.


----------



## Figdig1 (Mar 13, 2022)

jimjazzuk said:


> Yes and no... I've opened it up twice using this tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I have the same problem. Same key plus another one. I have a feeling these things aren't worth the money after all. Is there any chance you could point out what rubber piece it is that was the culprit? I am able to peer through by lifting up the key but I'm not sure if the piece you are describing is deeper than that.


----------



## marco van marco (May 16, 2022)

I have the same problem on C above middle C being intermittent on the SL88 Studio. I took it apart using the above tutorial and find that the rubber contact occasionally inverts and stays that way for a while before popping back. The 3 hole rubber inside out 'bubble' contacts are grouped on strips that cover a few keys, so to replace I would guess that you require a full strip. I don't know if they are glued down to hold them.. they seem to be glued though. Further investigation required still. I'll re-post if I find anything useful or significant. But it is currently unplayable and very annoying from what is otherwise a good controller... ..only just out of 2 year warranty as well. Hmpfff.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 16, 2022)

marco van marco said:


> I have the same problem on C above middle C being intermittent on the SL88 Studio. I took it apart using the above tutorial and find that the rubber contact occasionally inverts and stays that way for a while before popping back. The 3 hole rubber inside out 'bubble' contacts are grouped on strips that cover a few keys, so to replace I would guess that you require a full strip. I don't know if they are glued down to hold them.. they seem to be glued though. Further investigation required still. I'll re-post if I find anything useful or significant. But it is currently unplayable and very annoying from what is otherwise a good controller... ..only just out of 2 year warranty as well. Hmpfff.


Good info. Yay Fatar keybeds. Aren't they supposed to be high quality? I guess any manufacturer has issues, just seems like the TP100 is prone to more... the NI S88s have that keybed as well and I've seen complaints about rattling keys, etc. Seems like once the warranty expires, rip it open, lay down the cushioning it should have had and you're good to go! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## jepppie (May 22, 2022)

Hey, I have the same problem on my middle C. I have been reading comments from the video that has been posted here on opening the keyboard. One of them is saying that the video helped with fixing a dead key. I have some ideas on what I could try, and I will try them this week when I have time to open up the keyboard myself.
One of the ideas is that maybe replacing the strip of 5 of these sensor-rubbers by one under keys that I don't really use could work. Another is just simple cleaning, and maybe there is something very obvious after opening it up all the way. We'll see


----------



## PaulieDC (May 22, 2022)

jepppie said:


> Hey, I have the same problem on my middle C. I have been reading comments from the video that has been posted here on opening the keyboard. One of them is saying that the video helped with fixing a dead key. I have some ideas on what I could try, and I will try them this week when I have time to open up the keyboard myself.
> One of the ideas is that maybe replacing the strip of 5 of these sensor-rubbers by one under keys that I don't really use could work. Another is just simple cleaning, and maybe there is something very obvious after opening it up all the way. We'll see


I’m waiting for October to hit, when my 2-year Sweetwater warranty is done, and I’m going to take a Saturday to carefully open mine and just look around… see if anything needs a tweak, like pads being a little off, etc. My E5 key does trigger soft intermittently, but never fails to trigger. Not worth shipping back to Sweetwater for. Who knows, countless times in life I took something apart, found nothing, put it back together and it worked. 😅


----------

